# Trend away from "educational" TV



## debodun (Jun 15, 2014)

I used to watch the History and National Geographic Channels for the informative educational documentaries they aired. They last year or so, I've noticed they are trending away from that format and presenting, what seems to me, programs that would appeal to more blue collar, male audiences. Shows like "Diggers", "Pawn Stars", Swamp People", "Alaska State Troopers", etc. Sometimes they show whole blocks of hours airing episodes the same show. Is TV really dumbing down, or what? The recently concluded series "Cosmos" shows to what television could aspire in the way of being more informative and entertaining. Any opinions?


----------



## Ina (Jun 15, 2014)

We too have been coming to that conclusion, and we've also had it up to our ears with Law & Order, CSI and CSI..... Michael thinks it is a scam to get people to buy bigger cable packages. :dunno:


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 15, 2014)

I really think that it costs quite a lot of money to make good quality TV shows of all types, and those reality type programmes (which btw drive me nuts)...are cheap as chips to make!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 15, 2014)

Those _are _the educational shows nowadays, the dumbing down shows are The Kardashians, Honey Boo Boo, Housewives of Atlanta (or wherever), Maury Povich (trying to find out who da baby daddy out of a dozen possibilities) etc.  Ever see an episode of Jersey Shore?  This country is in trouble, people are either mesmerized by this trash, or video games.  Glad I don't have any kids, as the future looks awfully dim.


----------



## Ina (Jun 15, 2014)

I guess that is why I have always been a book person, until this year, now I watch SF, and pick on all you people. :tv:


----------

